
A testing system for catching visual regressions in Web applications - crx64
https://github.com/facebookarchive/huxley
======
sqren
This project hasn't been updated in two years. A couple of active
alternatives:

[https://github.com/BBC-News/wraith](https://github.com/BBC-News/wraith)
Wraith: A responsive screenshot comparison tool.

[https://github.com/garris/BackstopJS](https://github.com/garris/BackstopJS)
BackstopJS: visual regression testing by comparing DOM screenshots over time.

[https://github.com/Huddle/PhantomCSS](https://github.com/Huddle/PhantomCSS)
PhantomCSS: Visual/CSS regression testing with PhantomJS.

~~~
crx64
There is also Sikuli [http://sikulix.com](http://sikulix.com) (Desktop-based)
and Kantu [https://kantu.io](https://kantu.io) (Chromium-based) for visual
regression testing. While these two are primarily for automation, one can use
the FIND (image, similarity) commands to compare certain parts of the website
with given templates.

Depending on the use case, checking just key parts of the website can even
work better and create more stable test cases than whole website checks.

------
craz
It's been replaced by Jest:
[https://facebook.github.io/jest/](https://facebook.github.io/jest/)

~~~
tylerlh
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe that's quite accurate. Jest does
snapshot testing[0], but that isn't screenshot regression testing.

[0] [http://facebook.github.io/jest/docs/tutorial-
react.html#snap...](http://facebook.github.io/jest/docs/tutorial-
react.html#snapshot-testing)

------
rhizome
A couple of weeks ago, idle speculation led me to discover both the existence
of screenshot-diffing QA as well as some other options:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13136205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13136205)

------
djsumdog
Looks like Facebook doesn't use this anymore. I wonder what they replaced it
with?

------
dschwartz88
For people interested in this topic/catching visual regressions take a look at
Kontrast

[https://github.com/harrystech/kontrast](https://github.com/harrystech/kontrast)

------
Zalastax
I tried to set up a system like this for catching differences between browsers
but eventually gave up. I used selenium which didn't work well at all as the
browsers constantly lost connection ur hung. I think testcafe [1] looks like a
promising alternative. Image diffing is the simplest part but getting
consistent images to compare can be tricky. Automatically finding regressions
with few false positives ain't easy. [1]:
[https://github.com/DevExpress/testcafe](https://github.com/DevExpress/testcafe)

------
kristianp
I have used [https://ghostinspector.com/](https://ghostinspector.com/) which
is a fremium alternative.

------
planetmcd
FYI: Halted project.

